
Singer faints on flight after wearing entire wardrobe - stubish
https://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/celebrity/singer-faints-on-flight-after-wearing-entire-wardrobe-20150712-giadzc.html
======
turtlegrids
smh, indeed...

